# Impella Device Cpt Code



## kvogel03

Hello,

What is the 2017 CPT Code for a insertion of Impella device?


Thanks,

Kayla


----------



## Staceyw

33990


----------



## carolhodge

*Impella Device*

You can also charge for the removal of the Impella   33992 and repositioning   33993


----------



## ccollison

33990 if arterial access.  
33991 if transseptal.

33992 is for removal at separate session

C Collison, CPPM, CPC, CCC, CPMA


----------



## jraykovicz

*Impella CPT Coding*

Hi there,
I am on the reimbursement team at Abiomed, makers of the Impella heart pump. The CPT codes to capture Impella heart pump procedures are:

33990	INSERTION of ventricular assist device, percutaneous including radiological supervision and interpretation; arterial access only
33992	REMOVAL of percutaneous ventricular assist device at separate and distinct session from insertion
33993	REPOSITIONING of percutaneous ventricular assist device with imaging guidance at separate and distinct session from insertion

(For the Impella RP, which provides right-side support, the insertion is currently reported with CPT 33999 Unlisted Procedure – Cardiac Surgery)

Please do not hesitate to email us at reimbursement@abiomed.com should you have any additional questions or would like to request a copy of our billing and coding guide. Thank you. 

Jill Joines, MHA, CPC, CRC, CMPE
Sr. Field Reimbursement Specialist
ABIOMED, Inc.


----------



## cgbar

Thanks for the info Jill. I have been billing the RP device with the Unlisted code (using 33990 as my comparable for pricing), so it is nice to get some confirmation.

Glenn


----------

